

Ask HN: Someone's using my ID on the web, what should I do ? - enokd

He took a domain name and a fake yahoo email with my name and surname. What would you do if you were in the same position ? Should I care or not ?
======
proexploit
You could try contacting Yahoo about the email, I'm not sure how well that
would work, but you've got tons to work with on the domain name.

You're you, he's not. Dispute the domain, how it's your name and your address:
<http://wdprs.internic.net/>

Additionally check out <http://www.icann.org/en/udrp/> if you want to go
further.

~~~
enokd
Thanks for these good advise and for the links.

------
rcfox
How do you know it's fake? I have a Google Alert set up for my name, and see
news about at least 6 other people with the same name as me.

~~~
enokd
I know it because of the address on who.is, it's mine (I should have known if
there was someone with the same name at my building). The all thing seems to
be a bad joke, but I want to know who is behind it

------
antichaos
Register another top-level domain under your name and out-SEO the imposter.

~~~
enokd
Good point , I'm not so good at SEO but I'll do my best.

------
famfam
Maybe you're on Substance D?

~~~
enokd
I thougt about that but no, I also thought about sleepwalking but as far as I
know myself definitively no.

